
Hotmail Password Reset Fail in Pictures - grecs
http://www.novainfosecportal.com/2012/06/13/hotmail-password-reset-fail-in-pictures/
======
revolutions
Dunno about others, but this is what I see: <http://i.snag.gy/LPiss.jpg>. I
assume the author was using a "trusted PC," which he had previously verified
_.

What's really annoying about Hotmail passwords is the 16 character limit.

_Edit: This is what Hotmail says about verifying a "trusted PC."

"To use this feature, you must access your account using Internet Explorer and
have Windows Live Essentials installed."

